
Philosophy Success Stories (2017) - Gormisdomai
https://fragile-credences.github.io/ps/
======
falcor84
So according to this, essentially all of the successes of philosophy can be
boiled down to coming up with useful mathematical models, right?

If so, that's something that I'm happy to stand behind. But from my
experience, it's extremely far from the focus of most philosophy departments.

